# Xorg non parte dopo aggiornamento

## micio

Ciao a tutti, 

dopo un emerge -uDN world, portage ha installato xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r4 e al riavvio seguente il server X non è più partito restituendomi questo errore, qualcuno ha idea di cosa significhi?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Setting up gdm ...
> 
> /etc/X11/startDM.sh: line 28:  5172 Segmentation fault      start-stop-daemon --start --exec ${EXEC} ${NAME:+--name} ${NAME} ${PIDFILE:+--pidfile} ${PIDFILE}
> ...

 

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!

Micio!

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Probabilmente hai dato un etc-update senza vedere cosa ti cambiava ... e altrettanto probabilmente ti ha aggiornato /etc/conf.d/xdm

prova ad aprirlo ... e se DISPLAYMANAGER è impostato su xdm, cambialo e metti quello che usi tu ... kdm o gdm

----------

## micio

Il file /etc/conf.d/xdm era settato su xdm ma anche se ho messo gdm non è cambiato nulla il messaggio di errore è sempre lo stesso. Posto di seguito i file di xorg, magari riuscite a vedere errori che io non vedo.

/etc/init.d/xdm   (comunque è settato anche lui su gdm)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Start X Font Server before X
> 
> depend() {
> ...

 

e ora /etc/X11/startDM.sh

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> 
> # Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation
> ...

 

Grazie ancora per l'aiuto!!

Micio!

----------

## Kind_of_blue

rova a controllare se è commentata la riga di DISPLAYMANAGER in /etc/rc.conf che, pur deprecata, rischia di prevaricare /etc/conf.d/xdm.

----------

## micio

diciamo che la riga che dici tu non esiste, cioè sta esplicitamente scritto che è stata spostata in /etc/conf.d/xdm

Comunque facendo startx X parte, però con una interfaccia davvero minimale. Non riesco neppure a trovare uno stralcio di log oltre a quel "segmentation fault" che però mi spiega ben poco.. 

Ho provato a emergere la vecchia versione di xorg, la 1.3.0.0-r2 ma da sempre lo stesso errore... c'è un modo per fargli reinstallare il server X sovrascrivendo tutto e tornando a una configurazione base? oppure un modo per vedere la storia di etc-update tanto per vedere se davvero ha cambiato un file senza che ci facessi attenzione?

Micio!

EDIT: visto ke X anche se con un interfaccia minimale parte, potrebbe essere gnome il problema? o lo stesso gdm?? (già provato a ricompilare) siiiiiiiigh ke rabbia!!! me ne andasse dritta una...

EDIT2: Ho provato a installare xdm e far partire quello, ma mi diventa il monitor nero ed il pc è praticamente inutilizzabile; sono entrato in ssh e in xdm.log ho trovato questa roba....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X Window System Version 1.3.0
> 
> Release Date: 19 April 2007
> ...

 

per me è arabo... non voooooglio formattare...   :Confused: 

----------

## magowiz

hai controllato che non ci sia niente di rotto con revdep-rebuild ?

----------

## micio

si si ovvio... ma nessuno conosce un modo per debuggare? almeno per sapere chi è il colpevole, magari rimuovendolo e reinstallandolo ex novo torna tutto ok... 

Micio!

----------

## magowiz

 *micio wrote:*   

> si si ovvio... ma nessuno conosce un modo per debuggare? almeno per sapere chi è il colpevole, magari rimuovendolo e reinstallandolo ex novo torna tutto ok... 
> 
> Micio!

 

di solito i log sono in /var/log/ , ci dovrebbero essere una serie di file chiamati Xorg.<un_numero>.log , lì forse puoi trovare informazioni, inoltre c'è anche il file xdm.log , prova a darci un'occhiata.

EDIT: scusa ma non avevo letto che avevi già controllato il log di xdm. A quanto vedo dal backtrace i file coinvolti fanno parte dei pacchetti glibc (il file libc.so.6) e xorg-server, io proverei a ricompilarli in quest'ordine : glibc , xorg-server .

----------

## nikko96

Visto che X parte con il minimale twm,se ricordo bene si dovrebbe chiamare

in questo modo,perche non provi ad avviare con startx:

```
echo "exec gnome-session" > .xinitrc
```

Quindi usi startx,e vedi cosa succede.

Ciao.

----------

## micio

@magowiz: ho fatto come mi hai consigliato ma nulla di fatto..

@nikko96: non ho capito dove dare quel comando, cioè in che posizione devo mettere .xinitrc

Ora non parte manco più con startx, mi diventa lo schermo nero con un cursore fisso in alto a sinistra, il log di errore è lo stesso postato poco sopra... continuo a vagare con il mio buon bagaglio di ignoranza in questo bel mare di m***a  :Smile: 

Micio!

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *Quote:*   

> echo "exec gnome-session" > .xinitrc

 

posizionati nella tua home a dai quel comando da utente (non da root), ti creerà il file .xinitrc (nascosto) nella tua home.

----------

## micio

sempre lo stesso errore... comunque grazie a tutti per l'aiuto, siete sempre molto gentili

Micio!

----------

## nikko96

 *micio wrote:*   

> sempre lo stesso errore... comunque grazie a tutti per l'aiuto, siete sempre molto gentili
> 
> Micio!

 

Puoi riportare un bel 

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

per vedere se ti da qualche

informazione in più?

----------

## micio

allora il log di Xorg.0.log è questo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X Window System Version 1.3.0
> 
> Release Date: 19 April 2007
> ...

 

e qui lo schermo diventa nero, ma non come se il monitor fosse spento, semplicemente nero, ma questo se provo a far partire xdm o startx.

Mentre con gdm va in segmentation fault indicando un errore al file /etc/X11/startDM.sh, non so se sono collegate ma credo di si.

Micio!

----------

## falko

Hai provato a eseguire semplicemente X? e vedere cosa ti da?

```

$ X &

$ xterm --display :0 &

```

----------

## nikko96

Se prima di aggiornare xorg-server funzionava tutto,un tentativo che potresti fare

è quello di reinstallare i driver nvidia e configurare meglio xorg.conf.

Ciao.

----------

